# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Πρόβλημα με AIWA NSX-V70

## Edison

Συνφορουμίτες γειά σας.

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια όποιου γνωρίζει σχετικά με το μοντέλου στερεοφωνικού που έγραψα στον τίτλο. Πήγε ο μικρός και του έκανε διάφορα τα οποία μπόρεσα και τα εφτιαξα αλλά ένα από τα πολλά ήταν να ανοίξει τέρμα την ένταση με αποτέλεσμα το 1 ηχείο να τα παίξει. Προσπάθησα να το ανοίξω να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω αλλά δεν βρήκα το τρόπο να το κάνω να ανοίξει. Ούτε από την πρόσοψη υπάρχει πρόσβαση ούτε από πίσω ή από κάτω από τα ποδαράκια. Ο κωδικός του ηχείου είναι SX-FNV70L.

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Κώστας

----------


## eebabs2000

Συνήθως δεν ανοίγουν τα ηχεία, το μόνο που μπορείς να κανεις είναι να ξεβιδώσεις τα μεγάφωνα και να δεις μέσα... Είναι εύκολο να ανεβάσεις μία φώτο;

----------


## Edison

μετά από πολύωρη αναζήτηση βρήκα στο service manual (εννοείται δωρεάν) και δείχνει ότι ανοίγουν. Το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει είναι ότι με τα ηχεία συνδεδεμένα δεν ακούγεται ήχος από αυτό το ηχείο παρά μόνο από το άλλο. Οταν ανεβάσω ένταση τότε σβήνει το σύστημα και πρέπει να βγάλω την πρίζα για να επανέλθει.
Οταν το ηχείο δεν είναι επάνω τότε φαινεται να λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------


## Radiometer

Βγάλε το ηχείο που δεν παίζει και μέτρα το με ένα πολυμετρο ποσά ωμ έχει χωρίς να πιέζετε η επιφάνεια του ηχείου.
πολύ πιθανό είναι το ηχείο να είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο και ο ενισχυτή να σβήνει από προστασία

----------


## spirosta

Ή πολύ πιθανό να τα έπαιξε το τελικό του ενισχυτή..

----------


## FMTRIKALA

το τελικο σταδιο του ενισχυτη εξοδου ειναι με τρανζιστορ????αν ναι ,θυμαμε ενα που ειχαμε στο σερβις που δουλευα πριν 3 χρονια ,τα τρανζιστορ και μονο κανανε 140 ευρω περιπου.

----------


## ice25

κανε τράμπα το δυο ηχεία (L-R να γινει R-L) αν πάλη δεν παίζει το ίδιο ηχείο στην άλλη θέση έχει πρόβλημα το ηχείο.

αν παίξει τότε πας για ενισχυτή.επισεις παίξε και με κανένα balance καλού κακού

----------


## Edison

Έκανα όλα όσα προαναφέρατε και δουλεύουν και τα δύο κανάλια του ενισχυτή οπότε κατέληξα στο ότι κάτι στα ηχεία κάηκε. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο πως ανοίγει το κουτί για να δω τις πταίει.  Αν το ανοίξω μετά πιστεύω με το πολύμετρο να καταλάβω ποιό από τα 4 μεγαφωνάκια έχει το πρόβλημα ή αν φταίει κάτι στο crossover ή τι άλλο μπορεί να έχει εκεί μέσα με το surround.

----------


## spirosta

Η μπροστά επένδυση πρέπει να βγαίνει έυκολα.. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι βιδωμένα τα μεγάφωνα...

Επίσης βάλε το πολύμετρο να μετρήσει αντίσταση στην είσοδο αυτού του ηχείου χωρίς να το έχεις συνδεμένο...Μάλλον θα δείξει 0 αντίσταση... Επίσης ξεσύνδεσέ το να μην κάψεις και τον ενισχυτή..

----------

